# early 80s laguna



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 14, 2011)

First off would like to say that i am new to the sight,so im still trying to figure out the pics,and how to use this forum.I am an oldschool bmxer from the mid 70s and am currently building a 80/82 laguna 26" cruiser/bmx.It was givin to me by an old friend who had it hangin on a wall in his garage for some time.There was no paint on it(completely stripped)with no cracks,dents or rewelds.Within the hour of having it in my hands it was dropped off at my powdercoat guy(Shelby@S.B.I.F)I must say that once again he and his crew did an amazing job.Anyhow hope you fellow bmxers enjoy it and hope to hook-up with some of you who share this same passion and who can help me with the era correct parts for this build.thanks looking forward to feedback...........sorry still trying to figure out the site.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Feb 18, 2011)

let's see some pics.


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 19, 2011)

I am having trouble putting up picshttp://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv249/aztec13_bucket/laguna/?action=view&current=001.jpghope that worked


----------



## KenC (Feb 19, 2011)

Use the IMG code to post your pics.


----------



## KenC (Feb 19, 2011)

I have this set of 7x's with the extra front hub.

The white around the outside edge is masking tape I wrapped around them at an outdoor swap meet to keep them from getting beat up on the pavement.

I'll take $100 plus shipping from 63011


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 20, 2011)

*rims 7xs*

Hey Kenc thanks for the help with pics,Im going to use the brandnew bullseye hubs for trade bait.I run a bendix coaster brake on my builds so im always looking for that orphan front hub(something sealed)and any othe rparts.Do u have anything to trade??I have a set of polished 7xs that im going to run on this build.So anything that u might have to trade i would consider............thanks again hope tio hear from u soon


----------

